# Betting Journey ( 1% per bet )



## LoveBet (Dec 3, 2020)

This is my second thread.

So far - 4%.

Today Bet:

*Ribe Esbjerg - KIF Kolding* | KIF Kolding Win ( 3.30 odd average )

Ill update more


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 3, 2020)

Kolding Won

Results so far: - 1.8%


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 4, 2020)

Tip: 4.12.2020: ( Results so far: - 1.8% )

*Fortuna Köln - Oberhausen* Over 3.5 goals ( 3.00 odd )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 4, 2020)

*Queen of South - Inverness  *Over 3.5 goals ( 3.20 odd )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 4, 2020)

4.12.2020 results

*Fortuna Köln - Oberhausen* Over 3.5 goals ( 3.00 odd )
*Queen of South - Inverness *Over 3.5 goals ( 3.20 odd )

Both KO

Results so far: - 3.8%


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 5, 2020)

New tips:

*Braga U23 - Leixoes U23 Over 3.5 goals( 3.20 odd )
Shinnik Yaroslavl - SKA Khabarovsk Over 3.5 goals ( 3.25 odd )*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 5, 2020)

*Blekitni Stargard - Skra Over 3.5 goals ( 4.00 odd )

Hamburger SV - Hannover Over 3.5 goals ( 3.00 odd )*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 5, 2020)

Yeni Malatyaspor - Basaksehir *Over 3.5 goals ( 3.05 odd )*​


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 5, 2020)

Vejle - Midtjylland Over 3.5 ( 3.15 odd )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 5, 2020)

burton vs Crewe over 3,5 goals ( 3.30 )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 5, 2020)

*Sampaio Correa - CRB Over 3.5 ( 4.30 odd )

Criciuma - Brusque Over 3.5 ( 4.10 odd )

Gimnasia L.P. - Huracan Over 3.5 ( 5.05 odd )*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 5, 2020)

Results:

*Braga U23 - Leixoes U23 Over 3.5 goals( 3.20 odd )
Shinnik Yaroslavl - SKA Khabarovsk Over 3.5 goals ( 3.25 odd )
Blekitni Stargard - Skra Over 3.5 goals ( 4.00 odd )*
*Hamburger SV - Hannover Over 3.5 goals ( 3.00 odd )
Vejle - Midtjylland Over 3.5 ( 3.15 odd )*
*burton vs Crewe over 3,5 goals ( 3.30 )

So far:  -6.55%*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 6, 2020)

Results:

*Sampaio Correa - CRB Over 3.5 ( 4.30 odd )

Criciuma - Brusque Over 3.5 ( 4.10 odd )

Gimnasia L.P. - Huracan Over 3.5 ( 5.05 odd )

So far: -5.45%*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 6, 2020)

Udinese - Atalanta Over 3,5 ( 3.80 odd )
Wydad - Youssoufia Berrechid Over 3,5 ( 3.50 odd )
Shamrock Rovers - Dundalk Over 3,5 ( 4.50 odd )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 6, 2020)

Results:

Udinese - Atalanta Over 3,5 ( 3.80 odd ) NOT PLAYED
Wydad - Youssoufia Berrechid Over 3,5 ( 3.50 odd ) KO ( -1% )
Shamrock Rovers - Dundalk Over 3,5 ( 4.50 odd ) OK ( +3.5% )

Results so far:  *-2.95%*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 6, 2020)

Guayaquil City - LDU Portoviejo Over 3.5 ( 3.00 odd )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 6, 2020)

Result:
Guayaquil City - LDU Portoviejo Over 3.5 ( 3.00 odd ) OK ( +2% )

Results so far: *-0.95%*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 9, 2020)

Brommapojkarna - Trelleborgs Over 3.5 goals ( 3.40 odd )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 9, 2020)

Brommapojkarna - Trelleborgs Over 3.5 goals ( 3.40 odd ) -1%

Results so far: *-1.95%*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 10, 2020)

Al Riffa - Al-Muharraq over 3.5 ( 3.50 odd )
Malkia - Al-Ahli Manama over 3.5 ( 3.40 odd )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 10, 2020)

*Gremio U23 - Vila Nova FC U23 over 3.5 ( 3.00 )*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 10, 2020)

Al Riffa - Al-Muharraq over 3.5 ( 3.50 odd )
Malkia - Al-Ahli Manama over 3.5 ( 3.40 odd )

Results so far: *-3.95%*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 10, 2020)

Maccabi Tel Aviv - Sivasspor over 2,5 ( 3.00 odd )
Celtic - Lille over 3.5 ( 3.15 )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 10, 2020)

Maccabi Tel Aviv - Sivasspor over 2,5 ( 3.00 odd )
Celtic - Lille over 3.5 ( 3.15 )

Results so far: *-2.80%*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 10, 2020)

Everton - Curico Unido Over 3,5 ( 3.90 odd )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 11, 2020)

Everton - Curico Unido Over 3,5 ( 3.90 odd ) +2.9%

*Results so far: +0.10%*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 11, 2020)

St Etienne - Angers Over 3.00 goals ( 3.00 odd )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 11, 2020)

St Etienne - Angers Over 3.00 goals ( 3.00 odd )

*Results so far: -0.90%*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 12, 2020)

Universidad de Concepcion - Audax Over 3,5 ( 3.30 odd )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 13, 2020)

Universidad de Concepcion - Audax Over 3,5 ( 3.30 odd )

*Results so far: +1.40%*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 14, 2020)

Padova - Triestina over 3.0 goals ( 3.05 odd )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 14, 2020)

Padova - Triestina over 3.0 goals ( 3.05 odd )

*Results so far: +0.40%*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 14, 2020)

Curico Unido - Cobresal over 3.5 ( 3.15 odd )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 14, 2020)

Curico Unido - Cobresal over 3.5 ( 3.15 odd )

*Results so far: -0.40%*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 16, 2020)

Sochi - Dynamo Moscow over 3.5 ( 4.70 odd )
Radnik - Cukaricki over 3.5 ( 4.00 odd )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 16, 2020)

*Kortrijk - St. Liege over 3.5 ( 3.50 )*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 16, 2020)

Sochi - Dynamo Moscow over 3.5 ( 4.70 odd )
Radnik - Cukaricki over 3.5 ( 4.00 odd )

*Kortrijk - St. Liege over 3.5 ( 3.50 )*

*Results so far: -3.40%*


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 16, 2020)

Defensa y Justicia (Arg) - Bahia over 3.5 ( 3.60 )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 16, 2020)

U. de Deportes - Sporting Cristal over 3.5 ( 4.40 )


----------



## LoveBet (Dec 20, 2020)

St. Liege - Mouscron over 3.5 ( 3.10 )
Jagiellonia - Gornik Z. ( 3.15 )

*Results so far: -5.40%*


----------

